# Shindaiwa T235 Trimmer



## drgnarr (Mar 11, 2014)

I need a new trimmer, just home owner use and was looking at the shinny T235. Anyone have any experience with this model? Reviews, experiences, suggestions other that the Shinny in the $200 price range, etc. Thanks


----------



## tatesdad (Mar 16, 2014)

I know mine isn't the same model as yours, but I have had a Shindaiwa T231 I bought in 2006 if I remember correctly. I haven't had a lick of problems out of it. Of course they are owned by Echo now, and Echo isn't a bad product at all either. I'd say go ahead and treat yourself.


----------

